# Buried



## soliloquy (Oct 18, 2010)

anyone saw this movie yet?
i got the 9:00 show for it last night. and i have to say, this was a really well made movie! its not often (and more rare these days) where the movie actually gets your heart pumping, and your palms sweating and pushing you to the edge of your seat (last movie that did that to me was prolly clover field)...

any other thoughts?

and is there an alternative ending, or secret ending after the credits?


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 18, 2010)

I really want to see it. its not in any theaters near me. worst case Ive already got it saved on netflix.


----------



## MickD7 (Oct 19, 2010)

went and saw it last thursday night, I was pretty impressed with the way it was filmed and written. Glad to see reynolds is starting to make better films, not that I hate him or anything but after Amityville (spelling) I thought he had alot more to offer but didnt really bring much to the table. But with this he put alot of effort into it I think. Some of the scenes filmed made you feel what he was feeling for sure.

My rating
5/5 

Still have to see the Town yet anyone recommend it?


----------



## Misanthropy (Oct 19, 2010)

movie wasn't bad...and yes their is a scene after the credits...i won't say nothing as it will spoil the ending for others so just check the link to get a idea

SPOILERS:
IMDb :: Boards :: Buried (2010) :: End of Credits scene (spoilers)


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 19, 2010)

Misanthropy said:


> movie wasn't bad...and yes their is a scene after the credits...i won't say nothing as it will spoil the ending for others so just check the link to get a idea
> 
> SPOILERS:
> IMDb :: Boards :: Buried (2010) :: End of Credits scene (spoilers)





Spoiler- DONT HI-LIGHT THIS!!!! 



Spoiler



mark white to be brought up again didn't make sense to me. i mean, half way through the movie, mark white was said to have survived this ordeal, and he is currently 26, living in america, and attending school. and then near the end, 'we found mark white instead'...wtf? 

and that whole insurance policy being cut off just pissed me off almost as if i got slapped in the face! i started ranting to my girlfriend like this guy >


----------

